# Missing dog from transport! Baltimore, Md: CCBC campus 7pm Sat, May 1



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Chapel is a FEMALE. She was terrified on the transport and is quite an escape artist. She slipped her collar during the transfer and ran. She was last seen in Baltimore near CCBC college campus, I-95 exit 47 at 7:00pm Sat. May 1. If you see her please contact [email protected] hotmail.com (remove space before the "h" in hotmail).


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

*Update: Re: Missing dog from transport! Baltimore, Md: CCBC campus 7pm Sat, May 1*

Here's her poster with new contact numbers.
http://inlinethumb27.webshots.com/11994/2511558880032388382S500x500Q85.jpg

I'll be leaving shortly for the campus.

Newt


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

*UPDATE: Missing dog from transport! Baltimore, Md: CCBC campus 7pm Sat, May 1*

There have been several sightings of Chapel, the most recent at 6:50am today, Tuesday, May 4.

Chapel now has her own blogspot and facebook page.
http://www.findchapel.blogspot.com/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Catonsville-MD/Bring-Chapel-Home/114118581957507?ref=ts

Newt


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Good luck finding that pretty girl!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Newt, I sincerely hope you find your pretty girl.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you so much!!! The homeowners in the area are being most helpful and we have feeding stations and live traps set. Fortunately there are some volunteers that live nearby and one that works on the campus. Sadly, she runs away when you call her name.

Newt


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Newt, if you get her back, I would highly recommend you immediately begin working on recall training with her to avoid this situation in the future. Sometimes when a dog's name is over-used, many times out of frustration when it is not trained well, the dog becomes immune to hearing it. I would also strongly recommend clicker training as well.

Also, and I don't know how feasible this is for you, but this past weekend I saw a show on Animal Planet where a couple utilized a Bloodhound Tracking service to track down their lost dog. I don't know if you even have that service in your area, but it might be worth at least looking into. I know you are trying everything else.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Infinity, thank you so much for your suggestions. My guess is you haven't visited the blog or facebook page. Chapel is a young dog that was rescued from a high ki!! shelter and was on a transport to a rescue in NY. She slipped her collar and ran during a transfer. She is petrified and was traumatized at the shelter. Sadly, the person walking her did not use a slip lead.

We are using 2 tracker dogs from Dogsfindingdogs.com They have been most helpful as we had the carrier and the blanket she was laying on for scent. The dogs did pick up the trail and we have feeding stations, live traps and have blanketed the area with posters and flyers. One of the sightings came from a resident behind the woods where she was seen entering by the campus security. 

Once we have her the rescue group will foster and train her. We aren't even sure she knows her name as it was given to her at the shelter. We think she ran just because she knew there was a human nearby and she heard the voice.

Great suggestions! I will keep this thread updated.

Newt


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

No, I'm sorry I haven't visited the blog. Those sites are blocked at my work, where I am right now. 

But I am glad that so much effort is being put forth for her. I was under the impression that she was your personal dog.

Best of luck. I hope you all find her very soon!!!


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Infiniti, thanks so much for the well wishes. The vice president of the homeowners association where she was spotted is helping in the effort. Some of the traps have been moved closer to where she was sighted. The tracker dogs are out again today and a blanket and towels with the scent of her kennel mate at the shelter were overnighted last night. Those will be put in the traps to further lure her. There is flour around all feeding stations and traps to id any prints of who might be feeding there. There were some dog footprints at one site and raccoon prints at another, but marshmallows were put down as a diversion for the raccoons and those were eaten. The kibble wasn't touched there.

Newt


----------

